
The IMF Should Take over Libra - Mengkudulangsat
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/international-monetary-fund-should-take-over-facebook-libra-by-yanis-varoufakis-2019-10
======
vkaku
IMO, this was a FB created mess and the IMF shouldn't be a part of it

